# Assange Arrested



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

and charged with a


> Single Count of Conspiracy to Commit Computer Intrusion


 by the U.S. govt.

I get that Assange is a self-inflated scumbag, but I am curious as to the timing when you consider what else is going on. This could have occurred months ago.

Is AG Barr/Trump admin going to squeeze him for real evidence of Clinton corruption? Seth Rich as the source of the internal DNC leak and murder?

Should be interesting.

https://pjmedia.com/trending/assange-arrested-in-london-charged-with-computer-hacking-conspiracy/

https://www.thegatewaypundit.com/2019/04/doj-announces-charges-against-wikileaks-founder-julian-assange/


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

I think you're seeing the new sheriff going after the bad guys - Obammy & Company left this guy roam free and DOJ Sessions wasn't interested either ....


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Translation is he has dirt on democrats.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

I am leaning toward agreeing with both of you.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

To be clear , I do not like Assange. IMO a .23cent bullet would be just fine. To be fair he claims to be a news person and by the standards we have set, they can do anything they want. No madder how , when or from whom he got any information he can make it public. Like it or not it is our standard . The person that stole it has been let go by Obama case closed. Soon as Assange get here lawyers file he gets released, get apartment in NY and goes to work for CNN.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

I can't make my mind up on this guy.
On the one hand, he's willing to expose national security secrets in the name of "a free and open press".
On the other, he has zero (apparent) allegiance to any political cause, and will expose skeletons hiding in anyone's closet.

I need to do more research. As far as I can tell, he's not a tech-savvy person, per se, so I do not believe he is guilty of actually "hacking" anything. (EDIT: Found out he's a programmer by trade, so he's at least "savvy", though that is a far reach from having the skills to actually hack a secure system. As basis for my reasoning, I'm a programmer too, so I have direct knowledge on this topic.)
(EDIT #2: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Julian_Assange#Hacking (so far, I'm 0:2 on this guy's history, research was certainly needed.)
He's likely posted information to his site that was obtained via hacking attempts, so that could merit him an accomplice charge.

However, I struggle with the notion that he wants to distribute information pertaining to public officials and their actions that they don't want made public, and he's being punished for that.
Would we prefer to live in a world of unknown unknowns(blissful ignorance), known unknowns(always cautions of the possible threat), or known knowns(all information is public knowledge)?


----------



## azrancher (Dec 14, 2014)

Equator caved in, allowing the Brits to enter their embassy to arrest Assange, probably at threats from Trump that we would cut off aid to Equator under the auspices of them not controlling their population some of whom are in the caravans streaming thru Mexico to enter the US illegally.

*Rancher *


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

They better hope the Clinton’s don’t get to him....


----------



## Tango2X (Jul 7, 2016)

I think this is just the beginning
MAGA


----------



## Gunn (Jan 1, 2016)

rstanek said:


> They better hope the Clinton's don't get to him....


Yes he might just end up committing suicide with 2 shots to the back of the head.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

rstanek said:


> They better hope the Clinton's don't get to him....


That's most likely why they took him. It'll be the only safe place he can hide from the Clinton cartel.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Thinking there are some in the FBI that want him shut up.


----------

